# Grand River Breakwall?



## afroguppy (Sep 28, 2007)

I know the steelies are poular there, but do walleye hang out there as well?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw one cauhgt at night but think it is was an oddity. 

There may be times when they come in the harbor but it is nothing you could plan for.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you never know until you try. its a big lake with big walleye everywhere. let us know how you do. im trying ashtabula at night in the next few weeks...you never know.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Last yaer the ogf mag had an article about walleye in the grand. It said there are some in there,not big numbers but worth trying for. It said folks using twister tails for steelies were getting a few. It said something bout the uniroyal hole but dont tell anyone cause its a secret.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i read that also... rather interesting mag.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

afroguppy said:


> I know the steelies are poular there, but do walleye hang out there as well?


We were up there last Sunday trolling aroung the long wall for steel and a budddy got a nice eye. Would have to think there's a lot of resident fish there.


----------

